# SA 0% Everything



## Twitterati (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

Me and DH have a little boy through ICSI whon is now almost 2 years old, we were intially told many years ago when we started that  DH's undescended testicles were the route cause of his 'low' sperm count. That is all they intially said. Then after a few BFN ICSI i was tested for immunes of which it was dicovered that I have MTHFR and PA1-1! Anyways, immune treatment ICSI works on clexane steroids etc..... 

We have decided that we would like another baby and whilst we save for ICSI no 7 we would try naturally with me taking aspirin and high dose folic etc - anyway - I contacted the clinic and said thats what we were thinking but we would like the results to DHs SA that he has had done over the years to determine if we should bother or not - the lady i spoke to was so helpful and said she had found them and that she would post them out to us - which she has!!

All the things on his SA have come back at 0% motility, amount, you name it 0%. how can this be? we have a child! 

There are little comments at the bottom which say 'VVV Occasional Motiles' 'Occasional Motiles upon centrifugation'......

So how many is this? if its 0% but there are sperm in it then how many is that?! 

Cheers

K


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
I don't know how to read these results but my husband had an undescended testicle when he was little and it wasn't operated on until he was 8. We've been told that's the likely cause of our issues. We have had tests for motility and mobility and they are all 100% abnormal. We also have a 100% abnormal result for the shape of the sperms head. We were told even if the sperm could swim to the egg they wouldn't be able to get into it. We are lucky enough to have a daughter through ICSI who is 3 months old. So I think the fact the sperm cant swim and the head shape is wrong doesn't impact all the DNA inside them so if they use ICSI to get the sperm into the egg then you can still get a baby. It freaks me out a little that the sperm can be so wrong and still create a baby but my daughter seems healthy enough so I try not to think about it. 

We too investigated whether it was worth trying naturally after we had a pregnancy. The doctors will never say its impossible but its as near to it as they would get without saying it was impossible. Its a kick in the teeth still even after having a lovely baby. 

I hope you can get someone to explain these results properly.


----------

